# Dash cam install



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

KyleB said:


> I know this site is heavy on DIYers, but I live in an apartment, so no tools and no garage to keep them in. For that reason I generally need to have things done to my car rather than do them myself. Maybe in the future after I'm a homeowner and have some space to work I can get more into DIY.
> Anyway, I want to get a dash cam installed in my car. I want it to look nicely done with hidden wires, not everything draped everywhere and just plugged into the power outlet. I imagine the best type of place to get this done is a car audio place. Running wires and working behind the dash is very much their skill set. None of their websites list this as a service, it's all audio and remote start.
> So here's my question for the group: if I buy a cam and bring it in, would it be reasonable to ask them to install it? And what do you imagine is a reasonable fee?


Very little to no tools would be required to install a dashcam. They typically come with a long enough wire that you can run the wires under the rubber trim that runs around the doors to cover the seam at the roofliner. Take a quick look at my writeup guide I have here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...3-dash-camera-hardwiring-power-magic-pro.html

That guide explains how to hardwire a dashcam with a system that allows the camera to run even when you have the car parked and turned off. However, even if you aren't interested in that, it gives you a rough idea of how you can run the wires. You could consider running the cigarette lighter adapter that dashcam's come with to the rear cigarette lighter (If the Gen2 has one like the Gen1). It'll look cleaner and it will free up the ones at the front. You can run the wire up along the side of the car at the roofliner, down the pillar between the front and rear door and then under the driver or passenger seat (which ever side you decide to run down). Again, it can all be hidden behind the rubber seal that runs around the door trim.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

KyleB said:


> I know this site is heavy on DIYers, but I live in an apartment, so no tools and no garage to keep them in.


I'm also an apartment dweller. I keep my tools in a Craftsman toolbox in the trunk. As long as you don't have an on-site manager or other blue-nose, you can do quite a bit. Just make sure you clean up, keep the noise down, and just don't tick anyone off into reporting you.

That said, you may be able to find a shop that will do it. However, I'd talk to them ahead of time. Asking them to install your dashcam is a bit like going to Denny's and supplying your own eggs for the omelet. I don't know how much of their profit is in the sale and how much is in the install. But given the steep on-line competition, I suspect the profit margin on the sales are pretty small and they might well welcome any work they can get. Where things could get ugly is any warranty claims. So, I don't know how welcoming they will be.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I got an "add a fuse", a 12v to USB converter, and a long USB cable. I placed the add a fuse on the cigarette lighter fuse circuit and ran the USB cable up the A-pillar and under the headliner then around the black box behind the mirror. 

Add a fuse
https://www.amazon.com/Pico-0956PT-...TF8&qid=1494139100&sr=8-5&keywords=add+a+fuse

12v to USB converter
https://www.amazon.com/GEREE-Conver...94139153&sr=8-1&keywords=12v+to+usb+converter

Long USB Cable
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerL...d=1494139206&sr=8-1&keywords=6+foot+usb+cable

The only tool needed is a crimping tool from the auto parts store.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

For the grounding wire from the usb regulator module, where did you ground it to underneath?



dhpnet said:


> I got an "add a fuse", a 12v to USB converter, and a long USB cable. I placed the add a fuse on the cigarette lighter fuse circuit and ran the USB cable up the A-pillar and under the headliner then around the black box behind the mirror.
> 
> Add a fuse
> https://www.amazon.com/Pico-0956PT-...TF8&qid=1494139100&sr=8-5&keywords=add+a+fuse
> ...


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

FlintCruze said:


> For the grounding wire from the usb regulator module, where did you ground it to underneath?


Any piece of bare metal under there will do. I didn't take off any of the bolts when I grounded my dashcam system, instead I found a bare, flat spot on a piece of metal, drilled my own hole large enough for a nut and bolt, and fastened my grounding wire to that.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would consider one of these for a factory look


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I would consider one of these for a factory look


Do you have this model?

With zero feedback on that website, I personally would stay away from it until the product credibility can be verified.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

FlintCruze said:


> For the grounding wire from the usb regulator module, where did you ground it to underneath?


My dealer had installed an alarm system in the car before I bought it. They drilled a hole in one of the support bars that connect the center console to the dash and used a self tapping screw for the ground. I removed that piece of garbage alarm system, but I found the ground screw they installed to be useful. I ran a black wire under the dash to the fuse box. The support bars are behind the foot trim panels on the center console, so they are easy to get to. They are bare metal, they connect to the car's chassis, they could easily be replaced if something went wrong, and they are not critical to the mechanics or structure of the car. 

Like @LiveTrash said, any bare piece of metal that connects to the car's chassis should do. But, don't drill into the frame of the car or anything that could rust or let in air from the engine or outside.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I would consider one of these for a factory look


These look very nice. I have considered trying one out, but they don't have a lot of features that better dash cams have. But, they look nice. I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> These look very nice. I have considered trying one out, but they don't have a lot of features that better dash cams have. But, they look nice. I'm on the fence with this one.


I thought the same thing except there were no reviews anywhere, did find one on YouTube and it didn't look too good at all. I was excited as this one is California Compliant, making it VERY clear you need to post a notice for all who enter your Car that they are being recorded. I almost was arrested for a similar infraction, a Felony in Florida where I was at the time and it wasn't a Dashcam. However, this unit is not for Libby as we have 2014 models.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Do you have this model?
> 
> With zero feedback on that website, I personally would stay away from it until the product credibility can be verified.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/dto_garage.php?do=viewvehicle&v=21570



Eddy Cruze said:


> I thought the same thing except there were no reviews anywhere, did find one on YouTube and it didn't look too good at all. I was excited as this one is California Compliant, making it VERY clear you need to post a notice for all who enter your Car that they are being recorded. I almost was arrested for a similar infraction, a Felony in Florida where I was at the time and it wasn't a Dashcam. However, this unit is not for Libby as we have 2014 models.


I have one that may be the same model. I did a fast look when I posted that response. There are hundreds selling them so I understand why little feedback. It is difficult to find an actual manufacturers website.

What features do you need?

I just noticed that this is in GenII. Is the mirror base the same as Gen I?


----------

